# Infotainment screen blank



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I've had a strange issue with my SEL-P 3 times today. When starting the car, the infotainment screen would not turn on, wouldn't respond to any of the physical buttons, nor play the radio. Shutting the car off and turning it back also didn't seem to have any effect. The only way I was able to "reboot" it was by turning the car off, waiting the 30-60 seconds for all the lights/electronics in the car to shut off, and only then turn it back on.

This happened to me 3 times today (and for the first time since I've had the car). It was 26 degrees F in Boston today, but it's worked fine in colder weather before. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

SEL-P here too. I haven't had the exact same issue. I did have a display issue which was only reset with an engine off, 30sec wait, engine on issue was my reverse camera wouldn't display when I shifted into reverse (would keep display on radio).


----------



## erinmac (Jul 11, 2017)

I had this same issues over a month ago. It mostly happened when I remote started my car. When I would get into the car and press the button to start it while in "remote start" the screen would never turn on. 

If I turn off the car, lock the car, wait 30 seconds then get back in 99% of the time the screen would come back on.

I then went away for 1 week and left my car sitting, it's been 3 weeks and the issues has not happened again. Even when I remote start. 

I posted another post a while back and will try and find it to see if anyone else had commented on this issue....The dealer did tell me to bring the car in while it was running and the issue was happening so they could have a look. I haven't had to do that yet.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

It happened to me again this morning, this time it was from a direct start (not remote start). Interestingly, the parking sonar beep worked, even with the screen not displaying anything. 

Jen, Erin, do you remember if it was below freezing when it failed on you?


----------



## erinmac (Jul 11, 2017)

It's been cold here for over a few weeks so for sure it was below 0 degrees C or less. I live in Canada.

Every time has been when I remote started it, so good chance it was cold day.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

It happened twice again tonight, one with a _manual _start and one with a remote start. Both were in below-freezing temperatures, so I'm starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

NewJettaLease said:


> It happened to me again this morning, this time it was from a direct start (not remote start). Interestingly, the parking sonar beep worked, even with the screen not displaying anything.
> 
> Jen, Erin, do you remember if it was below freezing when it failed on you?


No freezing temps here in my area of FL (unless we get that cold front this week!)


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I figured out a way to restart the Infotainment system. If you push into the volume and tuner knobs for about 15 seconds while the car is running, it appears to reboot it. 

I took my car to VW yesterday morning but they needed to open a ticket with VW Corporate and given the holiday, it's on hold until next week.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

NewJettaLease said:


> I figured out a way to restart the Infotainment system. If you push into the volume and tuner knobs for about 15 seconds while the car is running, it appears to reboot it.
> 
> I took my car to VW yesterday morning but they needed to open a ticket with VW Corporate and given the holiday, it's on hold until next week.


And just as I said it hadn't happened to me, it did this morning. We are having colder than typical weather, wind chills 25-35 deg F. Remote started the car this morning, got in and the screen was blank. Pressed power button and the console said "infotainment turned off" as if my press had powered it off. So, thankfully you mentioned holding the button, and I tried while the car was running, held the power button for about 15 seconds (would have tried power and tuner after), and that worked to reset it.

Thanks for the tip. I'll add it to my list for the dealer whenever I finally get time to take it in (b pillar rattle is my main issue, second headlights and third now this).


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Infotainment screen (and system) has been consistently off several times since yesterday morning - seems tied to the remote start. I have been using remote start a few times since yesterday and all times, I get in to the car and infotainment has turned off (known on at last power down) - had to hold the power button on the infotainment for about 15 seconds for it to turn on. My center console then says "starting navigation" and some of the times I have to press the power button quickly again to turn the screen and radio on.
Would understand if infotainment turned off for remote start mode, but once I get in and press ignition button, infotainment should then turn on. I shouldn't have to hold to seemingly do a reset every time. 
Tested with no remote start, and when I get in and press ignition, infotainment is on as typical. (that's how it was left at last power down).


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Tested with no remote start, and when I get in and press ignition, infotainment is on as typical. (that's how it was left at last power down).


It's been 50/50 for me every time I start the car regardless if it's in person or via the remote start. Sometimes it would take up to 5 tries before I figured out the reset combo.


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

Any updates from VW on this matter? My girlfriends Tiguan just had this happen today for the first time


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

They weren't able to reproduce it while they had my car for a couple of days. They opened a ticket with VW Corp. and VW Corp. asked for them to send a video of this happening, including trying to click the volume/power button and show it do nothing.

It's warmed up a little here in NE so I haven't had the issue recently. This upcoming week should be cold and I'll see if I can reproduce it.


----------



## erinmac (Jul 11, 2017)

I had this issue for about 1 month in November 2017. I was fine until today. This issue started happening again. I was fine all through the winter.

Does anyone else have this issue or know that the dealers can repair it?

I'm wondering if this is related to the Auto shut off while idling? Auto was never engaged during winter but had just started up again this week. At first my issues were only related with the Remote Start but I didn't remote start the car today when having this issue.

Hoping someone has an update / answers on this.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I was able to reproduce the problem a few weeks ago while skiing in VT and recorded the video of it failing. I haven't had a chance to take the car back to the dealership to have them open another ticket.

If you have this problem, please record a video on your phone, including you trying to turn on the infotainment hitting the infotainment power button (volume knob), etc.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I posted a similar issue with the Infotainment but have not seen anybody have the same experience as me. My experience is actually more than just the screen going blank

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8869849-Infotainment-Shutting-Down-Freezing

Navigation won't load; message of navigation not able to load because there is no sd card present but it is there; screen going blank or not turning on soon after starting the car; back-up camera not turning on and some instances if it does turn on, the top view of the car is missing it is just a dark silhoutte of the car. etc. I did take a video of it happening but i don't think i turn it off or on. But i'll try to post it anyways.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> I posted a similar issue with the Infotainment but have not seen anybody have the same experience as me. My experience is actually more than just the screen going blank
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8869849-Infotainment-Shutting-Down-Freezing
> 
> Navigation won't load; message of navigation not able to load because there is no sd card present but it is there; screen going blank or not turning on soon after starting the car; back-up camera not turning on and some instances if it does turn on, the top view of the car is missing it is just a dark silhoutte of the car. etc. I did take a video of it happening but i don't think i turn it off or on. But i'll try to post it anyways.


The issue I've been having was like the power was unplugged from the screen altogether, absolutely nothing would turn it on. It sounds like these two issues could be related. You should take that video to your dealer to see if they can open a ticket w/ VW.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Trendline with convenience package here (S in USA?) with 8". Just shut down on me while playing media. Pressing power woke it up and music resumed.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

NewJettaLease said:


> The issue I've been having was like the power was unplugged from the screen altogether, absolutely nothing would turn it on. It sounds like these two issues could be related. You should take that video to your dealer to see if they can open a ticket w/ VW.


This is the one I posted where it was taking forever to load for Navigation. But music was playing

https://vimeo.com/264272740


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The infotainment has been consistently acting up lately. Would like to go to the dealer but my wife is due any time now and will need the car. :banghead: It was working this morning so hoping it changes. But will definitely bring it in when she delivers. Here is the video (wife was taking the video)

https://vimeo.com/267427471


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Taking it in tomorrow to the dealer. I have all the videos on my phone so hopefully they don't use the line "cannot replicate the issue" because it is pretty much happening now at every instance.

Anybody else having such a pronounced issue now with their infotainment?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The dealer did a software update. It is not occurring consistently now but it is still happening from time to time. I'm just documenting it along the way and if it happens to be more frequent again, I'll take it back in. Would like to hear thoughts on the people who are also experiencing this issue. Thank you.


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

Having the same issue and also an issue where the infotainment system displays and wants us to walk through the setup wizard for the profile. This usually only happens when trying to remote start the vehicle. The dealer made sure that the battery was charged and replaced the battery from the key fob. Still happens though.


----------



## Alexsitler (9 mo ago)

NewJettaLease said:


> I figured out a way to restart the Infotainment system. If you push into the volume and tuner knobs for about 15 seconds while the car is running, it appears to reboot it.
> 
> I took my car to VW yesterday morning but they needed to open a ticket with VW Corporate and given the holiday, it's on hold until next week.


Kiss me u smart mf


----------

